# Many thanks



## SuzyQ0211 (Nov 19, 2020)

Good morning
I would like to thank all of you who responded to my message, it sure has made me feel a whole lot more confident that I'm not alone in this. I've tried to answer everyone, but just couldn't. So this is my huge thank you. I will definitely try to cut out all carbs and eat a little more fat, I have a hiatus hernia so far does make me feel ill. 
Susan


----------

